# Hello from Canada! ('09 Brute Force 750i new owner)



## elbarto (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi there!
After reading on this forum for awhile, I decide to trade my 2000 Polaris Sportsman 500 for a brand new 2009 Kawa Brute Force 750i 4x4! I choose Green lime witch my fiancé and I felt in love! Also, the price on this left-over that I can denied!

Im from New-Brunswick Canada, 26 years old, Im french so apologize if im english is not good! My BF have 20 km on and I try to break-in like they said! If tuff when you hear the power that atv have! Hopefully if I got some issues, Im at the good place for an answer!

Happy muddy!

Here few picture of my new toy! accessories added:
winch Warn 25
Front Bumper
Rear Bumper
Windsheild with mirror and amber light
Front Thumb and hand warmer
Backseat, led light inside, Break light and with thumb and hand warmer


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good! congrats on the new toy & welcome to the forum!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

nice looking brute & welcome, alot of good info on this site!!!!:rockn:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

welcome fellow canuck, nice bike, gotta ask what kind of front bumper that is, kinda like it


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

:welcome::374230: Good looking Brute!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

dam now all you need is some radials and you can drive that thing down here to florida. got your luggage so your clothes wont get wet and a windshield to keep the bugs off....lol looks very practical for up there in that cold climate....btw can you drive them on the roads up there? legally that is


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i don't know about NB but in manitoba you cant drive drive em down the road. but, hey, what the cops don't know wont hurt em.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

WELCOME!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

:welcome:


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome.....I see you found MIMB......I welcomed you over at kawiriders as well!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

welcome to mimb frenchie !!!! sorry i had too .. love me some team green.. good lookin brute


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome!
I like that seat/luggage box. Who makes it?


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey Elbarto...I am originally from NB as well. I currently live in AB. BIG congrats on the Brute . You will not be disappointed. I really wish I had gotten the GREEN Brute. It looks awesome!! 

By the way...what part of NB are you from? I hail from Doaktown. Keep in touch...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats on the new toy and welcome to MIMB... both were a good choice...


----------



## elbarto (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for the warm welcome!!! That appreciated!

@BigIzzy: The front bumper is I think is from KIMPEX

@Injected: The cargo/seat is from Quadrax Elite model

@Lilbigtonka & @Rubiconrider: We can't legally drive it on the road(no signal light, ect) but cops prety much let it go on the side of the road if you have your helmet and plate up-to-date. 
I think in Europe, they can legally drive on the road with the car.

@BadBadBrute: Im from Northeast of NB. in Acadian Peninsula (Tracadie)

Thanks again for all you good feedback! We should have great talk here!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

:rockn:Welcome Elbarto. Great looking Brute! May it serve you well for many years to come. Big hand for MIMB...THE Global Brute Forum...it enrichens the lives of all it touches!!


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello from Newfie Land! Nice bike dude!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

congrats on the new bike and welcome to MudInMyBlood


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

WOLVERINE said:


> Hello from Newfie Land! Nice bike dude!


 Where in Newfoundland are you from? I am orignally from Springdale. Living in Lloydminster, AB now.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Y2DJ said:


> Where in Newfoundland are you from? I am orignally from Springdale. Living in Lloydminster, AB now.


Like most Newfie's now.....lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

elbarto said:


> @BadBadBrute: Im from Northeast of NB. in Acadian Peninsula (Tracadie)


Soz you still speaka da French no?

Welcome from N.S.!!


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

Y2DJ said:


> Where in Newfoundland are you from? I am orignally from Springdale. Living in Lloydminster, AB now.


 
I'm from Eastport! 

I lived in Calgary for 11 years but glad to be back on the Rock!

Cheers!


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the rear bumper and the rear steps ... Where are those from ?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome.
That thing looks like a Goldwing !!! Throw some bigger tires on it and I'd never come back home !!


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Welcome..
Nice colour choice..
Do you have any after photo's yet? 
Cause that's just way too clean..


----------

